# First "fruits" of the garden this year (pic heavy)



## crimbfighter (Jun 26, 2017)

I finally had some time today to peruse the garden with my macro rig attached. The insect population is quite low this year, so there wasn't the usual plethora to choose from. Many of the flowers are blooming nicely, thought.

All shot with D800, 105mm macro @ f/11 or f/13, 20mm ext. tube, 1/250 sec, custom lighting rig, hand held, ISO 400

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice set.  Really good detail on those flies.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 26, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Nice set.  Really good detail on those flies.


Thanks!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice.  My favorites are #3 and #8.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 26, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Nice.  My favorites are #3 and #8.


Thanks! #8 was one of my favorite, too.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2017)

Wonderful set of pictures. Some awesome shots in there!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 26, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Wonderful set of pictures. Some awesome shots in there!


Thank you, Derrel!


----------

